# Ioline 300 System Applique Cutter: QUESTION!!



## KaceMN (Sep 3, 2007)

I'm considering purchasing an Ioline 300 cutter, and I'm wondering what kind of price I should expect to be paying for a used unit. The particular unit I'm interested in comes with 30 partial rolls of twill and a computer with the Ioline 301 software installed. If anyone can give me an idea what a good purchase price for this system would be, it would be appreciated!!


----------



## HGE (Mar 3, 2009)

Yea if it is in good condition, they go for around 6K to 7K new w/o a computer....


----------



## KaceMN (Sep 3, 2007)

I'm aware of what they go for when they're brand new...I just need to know what a fair bid price is on a used unit as described above. I was thinking $3500 to $4000.


----------



## HGE (Mar 3, 2009)

Well I guess it would depend on the condition of the cutter. If it is well used the bed may not be in the greatest shape but if you have seen it or pictures I guess I'd start @ 3500$ and see what happens. There are alot of people out there going under and this may be one of them just trying to get a little money out of their machines and get it as soon as possible, therefore letting it go at a lower price.
Not sure, I personally don't prefer auctions or buying from an individual unless I see thae machine in action and have the ability to be hands on with it to ensure that there are no problems with the machine. Plus there are no warranties from most individuals. Hate to see someone purchace an expensive machine to find that it breaks down in a few weeks or just does not even work properly...
Just an opinion, wish you luck and have a good one...!


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2009)

I think your price sounds quite reasonable. I purchased my Ioline Appli-K (older model) several years ago used. It traveled across the U.S. to me and the only problem it had was that the table top got damaged en route. Since it was insured, the shipping company paid for the replacement table.

Ioline Corp. was very good about providing tech support. I did not buy a computer in the deal, so I did end up having to buy some software from Ioline to make it work with my computer (since it was older, it needed an upgrade). Tech support was great even though they made very little money off me providing support for getting their machine working for me. Make sure, if you buy that you contact them and register it. If you get the serial number from the owner, you can find out exactly when your Ioline was made by calling them.


----------



## marlymarl1 (Jun 11, 2009)

I bought a used for $3500, great condition from a great couple in New Jersey. It works good. I did go and check it out, because I bought blind before and got screwed twice. 
Marly


----------



## TikisEmbroidery (Jan 28, 2011)

I bought my from ebay $3000 plus shipping and the person was going out of business so I got lots of twill and heat transfer vinyl and 144 spools of thread. It was in excellent condition It is a 2004 model.


----------

